# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Artistë të rinj

## MI CORAZON

Meqenese nuk gjeta ndonje teme, ku mund te hedhim punime nga piktore ose fotografe te rinj, mendova te hap nje te re. Moderatoret e dine vete, nese duhet zhvendosur ose bashkuar me ndonje teme tjeter. Nismen e morra se me bene pershtypje punimet e *Cecelia Webber*. Te gjitha jane shume interesante. Per me shume klikoni ne linkun e meposhtem.  :buzeqeshje: 

http://www.designboom.com/weblog/cat...man-nudes.html

----------


## MI CORAZON

*Serhiy Reznichenko* 

Për më shumë, shfletoni:

http://reznichenko.lviv.ua/index.php

----------


## MI CORAZON

*Michael & Inessa Garmash*

Te gjitha punimet, shume te bukura per syrin tim, por do vecoja njerin, si me te vecantin.  :buzeqeshje: 

_Teatime with Mickey and Minnie_

----------


## MI CORAZON

*Eric Wilson* 

_"Taiga Tiger"_ 
(giclee on canvas-pronounced zhee-cay  :buzeqeshje:  )

----------


## Robbery

Domenico dell'Osso...

http://www.artisticontemporanei.com/dellosso.htm

http://www.artisticontemporanei.com/...hivio_9-07.jpg

----------


## Robbery

Herakut...
http://www.herakut.de/home.html

----------


## Robbery

Anri Sala...Nje artist shume i talentuar sipas meje...qe jeton dhe punon ne Berlin..shqiptar!

http://www.hauserwirth.com/exhibitio...mccarthy/view/

----------


## Robbery

Eron...

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

shume te bukura pikturat korazon, sidomos ajo me tigrin dhe me vogelushen

----------


## Robbery

Duck-Bong Kang

http://www.mymodernmet.com/profiles/...ures-in-motion

----------


## Robbery

Zender Olsen...

----------


## Robbery

Kjo eshte ideja me e bukur qe kam pare ndonjehere... :buzeqeshje: ..  Tyree Callahan

----------


## broken_smile

me pelqen piktura ne postimin #2 nga Reznichenko

----------


## broken_smile

*Peter Rostovsky* dhe Superealizmi 

per me shume: http://www.peterrostovsky.com/#

ky eshte nje reinterpretim qe ai i ka bere nje tabloje te Caspar David Friedrich (piktor i levizjes romantike).

----------


## Robbery

Tatuazhe me pak tradicional se e zakonshmja...

http://www.buenavistatattooclub.de/t...trash_polka/0/

----------


## MI CORAZON

*POL TERGEJST* ( Stanislav Aristov, Russia) 

Shumë interesante format e tij të flakës. Kot thonë, që mos luaj me zjarrin.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

*Vadim Stein - Kiev, Ukraine*

Skulptor, fotograf dhe skenograf.

----------


## broken_smile

sa bukur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## broken_smile

*Joel Meyerowitz* , per kete fotograf po me fliste nje shoqe dje. punimet e tij jane shume interesante, sidomos fotot me flokekuqet ("Redheads" titullohet libri me permbledhjet e fotove). vec se eshte e veshtire te gjehen ne internet... ka qene edhe fotoreporteri kryesor ne vendin e ngjarjeve pas sulmeve te 11 shtatorit ndaj kullave binjake. 








http://www.joelmeyerowitz.com/

----------


## MI CORAZON

Shume e bukur fotoja e pare e postit te mesiperm #19. 
Si e sperkatur me kanelle duket. Hajde syltjash ,hajde!  :buzeqeshje:  Just Kidding!

*"Kissing Students" - MATI KARMIN  Estonia, 1998*

----------

